

Is haskell being used at CERN, NASA or any other research center? - z3phyr


======
doze
Worked at CERN for 4 years and never heard of anyone using Haskel. Lots of
C/C++ and Java for infrastructure. The Grid also uses Python if I'm not
mistaken. Physicists typically use Python and MatLab.

